# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Grogu, lapereau bélier association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Grogu
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *Année de naissance :* 2022*Nom :* Grogu*Sexe :* Mâle*Vaccins :*  Contre la myxomatose, le VHD1 et le VHD2*Castré :* Oui*Race :* Lapin bélier nain*Couleur :* Roën bleu*Poids :* 1kg280*Localisation :* 59 Lille (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)*Santé :* Grogu est en pleine forme*Caractère :* A Venir*Education :* A Venir*Condition d'adoption :* Liberté totale*Histoire :* Grogu a été abandonné dans un local à poubelleGrogu est à la recherche d'une marraine ou d'un parrain, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à *: presidence.happybunny@gmail.com**Pour une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com**Frais dadoption :* https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption_Attention : Il est toujours possible de faire une demande pour les  lapins qui seront bientôt proposés à l'adoption. Afin de vous orienter  au mieux, votre demande sera finalisée quand nous connaîtrons mieux son  caractère, lequel peut changer avec la stérilisation. En cas  d'acceptation de votre demande d'adoption un forfait nourriture sera  appliqué à hauteur de 5/semaine jusqu'à la mise à l'adoption du lapin._
*



**
*

----------


## HappyBunny

Bientôt disponible à l'adoption, voici quelques nouvelles photos de Grogu!

----------


## HappyBunny

Grogu est disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Grogu est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie!

----------

